

Show HN: Practicing Rails: Learn Rails without being overwhelmed - justinweiss
https://www.justinweiss.com/book/

======
justinweiss
I just opened up beta book sales today! If you'd like to learn more about the
reason behind the book, you can read more here:
[http://www.justinweiss.com/blog/2014/10/21/learn-rails-
witho...](http://www.justinweiss.com/blog/2014/10/21/learn-rails-without-
being-overwhelmed/)

And I'd be happy to do my best to answer any questions you have!

~~~
acmecorps
I know I'm asking too much, but is it possible to get a hand on the chapter on
testing only? I have been reading on tests, but most of the time I feel quiet
lost. I'm afraid it might be the same here too.

~~~
justinweiss
Hey! I actually posted a short snippet from the testing chapter to the blog
yesterday: [http://www.justinweiss.com/blog/2014/10/20/writing-better-
te...](http://www.justinweiss.com/blog/2014/10/20/writing-better-tests-with-
the-three-phase-pattern/)

That snippet is just a page or two, but should be a good representation of the
kind of information in that chapter.

~~~
acmecorps
Awesome! Thanks!

------
codecondo
The site is dead!

~~~
justinweiss
Which browser? I wonder if it's related to the poodle fix.

